# I'm a welsh virgin!..



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

We plan on going to Wales on spec tomorrow Saturday while Tuesday, we have never been before.

So what areas are good to visit?.

Maybe Snowdonia?.


----------



## Barbar (Mar 23, 2010)

The Gower is beautiful. South Wales. Wonderful beaches, walks all round the bays and cliffs. Weather at present is very good. Lovely caravan club site at Gowerton - but I am biased as i work there. If you want mountains its not the right place. But for gorgeous scenery, beaches, castles, walks and friendly people its the place to be.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Barbar said:


> The Gower is beautiful. South Wales. Wonderful beaches, walks all round the bays and cliffs. Weather at present is very good. Lovely caravan club site at Gowerton - but I am biased as i work there. If you want mountains its not the right place. But for gorgeous scenery, beaches, castles, walks and friendly people its the place to be.


Hi. 
Thanks for that, but I should have put in a sea view is not important.

We live a couple of hundred meters from the sea and see the sea everyday!!.. :lol:


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
Love all of Wales,as post above says the Gower is great,further round the coast there are superb cliffe walks. North Wales,well Snowdonia national Park has it all,why the Welsh go anywhere else is a puzzle.........could it be the words....Influx...English...To MANY...LOL
Jented.......
Ann Robinson,you ARE the weakest link.....Goodbye.


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

North Wales has quite a heavy handed approach to speeding motorists with fixed and mobile cameras. If you can keep within the limits, then Snowdonia is fine but I prefer Central Wales such as Dolgellau or Welshpool. The Welsh Border are is also beautiful such as Knighton. And then there is Pembrokeshire, Chepstow, the Brecon Mountains ..

Oh sod it, everywhere is beautiful and the people are lovely. And I'm an Englishman.

Decide how many miles you want to do and just drive. The best CC site I know is Gwern-y-Bwlch Caravan Club Site, Llanbrynmair, Powys, SY19 7EB


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Snowdonia. www.conwytouringpark.co.uk

Dave p


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

Sorry if I steryotype and offend here, but having been to wales many many times, you would do well to head anywhere but the north coast or south coast

To totally generalise, I have found the north/south coast to be "kiss me quick" hats and chips, mid Wales to be a beautiful heaven and the South West to be a joy 

Have fun - its a lovely place generally


----------



## Ian-rapido (Mar 24, 2009)

I can also speak highly of the CC site at Gowerton.

The location is central to explore the Gower and Pembrokeshire is only around an hour away with Brecon also around an hours drive. 

Tezmcd - I understand what you mean but the Gower can hardly be classed as this and neither can anywhere West of the Gower, there are always a few places that are slightly commercialised but its not fair to rule out a whole coastline just because of say one beach. Saundersfoot and Tenby are sometimes classed as the more commercial areas but if you then go around to Freshwater or Stackpole the views and scenery are stunning and no shops 

Wherever you decide to visit I hope you have a nice holiday.

Ian


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

rayrecrok said:


> Hi.
> 
> We plan on going to Wales on spec tomorrow Saturday while Tuesday, we have never been before.
> 
> ...


From the Gower through to Pembroke and any where north of these

Snowdonia is beautiful but usually busy


----------



## jonegood (Nov 5, 2007)

living 10 miles from wales we go fairly often, we generally prefer wildcamping, this time of year is very easy, as long as you are sensible you can stop in some wonderful spots, but there are also plenty of nice sites if thats your thing.

would recommend the large layby at Llanberis on the lakeside (you usually find another couple of MHs there, you can walk to electric mountain and go up Snowdon via railway (early bird is cheapest) or walking and shops etc are nice and handy, while you re in that area would recommend driving up the pass and hanging a right to Beddgellert for wonderful scenery then perhaps Port Meirion (the Prisoner) and Portmadoc with Festiniog and Welsh mountain railways and Black Rock Sands (careful of the tides this time of year.

The coast road A55 if you ve never done it is quite scenic with plenty of castles and empty beaches. Rhyl Abergele etc are not our favourites but Llandudno Conway and Caernarvon are well worth it, Pretty victorian town with tramway up the great orme, castle and walled town and one of the most impressive castles in North wales

If you get to the Lleyn peninsula don t miss Morfa Nefyn and Abersoch.

If you get to Mid wales would recommend a walk over the railway bridge at Barmouth, the precipice walk at Dolgellau, then drive the coast road from Dolellau to Towyn taking in the centre of alternative technology at Machynlleth and the beach at Ynyslas by Borth

There is so much more I havent even mentioned, Im sure you will have a great time.
JOn


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.
Thanks for the replys, keep them coming we are not going till tea time after the fishing match which of course I will win :roll: :lol: .


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Try mid-Wales in the Brecon, Llandovery and Lampeter areas.
In particular take the road from Llandovery to Rhandirmyn. Carry on past Rhandirmyn to the Llyn Brianne resevoir. Its a beautiful area very reminiscent of the N. American wilderness. The reservoir is very natural looking and hills. mountains and forests stretch for ever.
There are even some parking and viewpoints where you can pull in and park up overnight.

And its very, very peaceful.

http://www.walesdirectory.co.uk/Lakes/Llyn_Brianne.htm


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

Tezmcd said:


> To totally generalise, I have found the north/south coast to be "kiss me quick" hats and chips, mid Wales to be a beautiful heaven and the South West to be a joy


Yep your right you do generalise or perhaps you've ended up just visiting the kiss me quick areas that all parts of the country seem to have. 
I would recommend you look at Conway, Beaumaris and Caernarfon area in the North or if its hills and superb walks Snowdonia National Park or the Anglesey Coastal footpath. 
If it's kiss me quick Haven Land your after go for Rhyl and to a lesser extent Llandudno and coastline in between these two .
Loads for every taste just take your pick .


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Well we have arrived in Welsh Wales at place erindoors picked out of the Camping and Caravaning club mag en-route, a place called Hendre Mynach Caravan Park at Barmouth.

A pleasant run down through Snowdonia National park, where we both were pleasantly surprised with the scenery as we normally associate Wales with the main drag into Angelsy where we usually have to tow my boat to dive, and Holyhead to get the ferry a pretty uninspiring journey

She has now gone off with the dog to reconnoitre the place, hmm lets see what she comes up with!.

Thanks for your replies we will try them all over the next few months now we have had our minds changed about the place.


----------



## wattapain (Oct 10, 2006)

why not go to Machynlleth - visit the Centre for Alternative technology - very interesting place.
Also you're quite near to Cader Idris - not sure re campsites, but sure to be a few nearby.
Terri


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

A definite walk 2moro should be, as someone said before, over the railway bridge and if you can make it to Penmeanpool a nice lunch after seeing some of the best views there are.

Dick


----------



## KARTMAN (Feb 3, 2008)

We`ve stayed at this site a number of times and can`t fault it.
Excellent fish & chips in town,nice walk down the prom, Davey Jones Locker for a coffee.
Barbara would live there if it where poss.
Try the forest site at Beddgelert and catch the steam train for a trip down the valley.
Peny Bont at Bala on the way back is another good site.

Enjoy your stay, Rgds Paul


----------

